# Real world 0-60 times



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I had a couple of attempts at a quick 0-60 this morning, recording it on the Vbox, using launch control on my MY10 stage 4.  

First attempt was 3.2 and second attempt was 3.1 using R C Off.

What times have others here managed, and how can i get to 2.9 or 3.0, seems to me the Nissan official times must be absolutely perfect conditions.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im running Cobb Stage 1 and did a couple of timed tests both with RRR i might add, with 3.3 and 3.4 sec's respectively.

I've been told to get the best 0-60 you need RR and VDC off which will be my next test...

Do you have the LC5 software ?

My map was tweaked to lower the boost in 1st gear to avoid TC kicking in, but Im surprised you haven't seen quicker results than that..

I did my tests using the Cobb AP unit


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Im running Cobb Stage 1 and did a couple of timed tests both with RRR i might add, with 3.3 and 3.4 sec's respectively.
> 
> I've been told to get the best 0-60 you need RR and VDC off which will be my next test...
> 
> ...


I am using the Ecutek RACEROM software with their version of LC4, is seems to work pretty well, all about the grip off the line. 3.1 is not bad, but i think it will be hard to get to 2.9 ! Cant do more than a couple of try's without attracting too much attention .


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Fmlad2002 said:


> Im running Cobb Stage 1 and did a couple of timed tests both with RRR i might add, with 3.3 and 3.4 sec's respectively.
> 
> I've been told to get the best 0-60 you need RR and VDC off which will be my next test...
> 
> ...


At what revs do you launch, mine is set to 4000rpm, it is adjustable, but i haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Official 0-60 for an my10 is 3.5. You've done better than that already.

The 2.9 and less is for my11s onwards.

Some have said that even with the ecutek lc4 software from the my11 there may still be a hardware difference in the drivetrain though I'm not convinced.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I've done a 3.5 in my old r33 with less power than u guys


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Official 0-60 for an my10 is 3.5. You've done better than that already.
> 
> The 2.9 and less is for my11s onwards.
> 
> Some have said that even with the ecutek lc4 software from the my11 there may still be a hardware difference in the drivetrain though I'm not convinced.


Has anyone here done 2.9 or less in a MY11 ? I wonder how much better the launch software can be as i am running 75bhp more power than a MY11, could just be crap technique on my part.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My11 tyres?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MIKEGTR said:


> I've done a 3.5 in my old r33 with less power than u guys


Well done?

Much less weight too.

Main thing is, how many times out of ten could you do that?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Well done?
> 
> Much less weight too.
> 
> Main thing is, how many times out of ten could you do that?


I'd say my average is about 3.9, I've got a power builder which helps. Obviously having a big single and a twin clutch doesn't make it an exact science every time but I'm sure I can better the 3.5 in the right conditions on the right surface, as the 3.5 was done launching from the dick Turpin pub on the a127 lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MIKEGTR said:


> the 3.5 was done launching from the dick Turpin pub on the a127 lol


You mean down the on ramp or up the off ramp.

Impressive numbers if the latter.

(unless I'm thinking if the pub closer to Brentwood).


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> You mean down the on ramp or up the off ramp.
> 
> Impressive numbers if the latter.


Pretty much off the loose surface sideways onto the 127 and up the hill. A friends got a video, I'll try and get it. 

Think you're thinking of the halfway house


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think I am!

Dick Turpin is on the same side but nowhere near a junction right?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah it's about 5 miles further down


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Must do a few 0-60 and 0-100 runs, I bought a Vbox last year and not used it yet


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Must do a few 0-60 and 0-100 runs, I bought a Vbox last year and not used it yet


Go for it, will be interesting to compare. The vbox, makes the timing so easy, just stop and then go when you are ready.


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Official 0-60 for an my10 is 3.5. You've done better than that already.
> 
> The 2.9 and less is for my11s onwards.
> 
> Some have said that even with the ecutek lc4 software from the my11 there may still be a hardware difference in the drivetrain though I'm not convinced.


I saw an article on youtube whereby Nissan claim the official 0-60 time for MY10 is 3.3 the MY09 is 3.5


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Has anyone here done 2.9 or less in a MY11 ? I wonder how much better the launch software can be as i am running 75bhp more power than a MY11, could just be crap technique on my part.


Technique wont really come into it - the Revs and LCoff\on will and of course the condition of the road..

Hot sticky tarmac helps though


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fmlad2002 said:


> I saw an article on youtube whereby Nissan claim the official 0-60 time for MY10 is 3.3 the MY09 is 3.5


Why woud there be a difference? Mechanically and electronically identical apart from sat nav.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I had a couple of attempts at a quick 0-60 this morning, recording it on the Vbox, using launch control on my MY10 stage 4.
> 
> First attempt was 3.2 and second attempt was 3.1 using R C Off.
> 
> What times have others here managed, and how can i get to 2.9 or 3.0, seems to me the Nissan official times must be absolutely perfect conditions.


No experience launching a GTR but plenty of racing starts and all I can say is that small variations in launch revs, tyre temp, pressure, particular road surface, clutch temp and ambient conditions can all have a surprisingly large effect on a standing start. I don't know enough about the GTR tyres but even when racing on road rubber you need to get brutal with them before lining up on the grid to make a fast getaway. Different tyres can have different sensitivities though - even different sets of the exact same tyre and i don't know enough about these particular tyres.

Never tried this myself but if you have a logger why not try a launch downhill (like Ferrari ) and compare the initial take off data to see just how much time is saved by the car gaining traction quicker. If it is a large amount then you have the proof and an idea of how much time there is to potentially gain through tweaking launch revs, tyre temp, road surface etc .


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

The difference is down to the difference in Lc software lc2 is supposed to give you a better launch


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Wait untill it's a cloudy cool but dry day and yourl notice a big difference in acceleration, I know most turbo cars run better in cool conditions but the Gtr is the most clearly noticable then all my previous skylines, they run dramatically better when it's a bit cooler outside


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Comparing my MY11 to my stage 4 MY10, the MY11 does feel quicker off the line. But with more power the Stage 4 built speed more aggressively from 50mph onwards.

When the latest batch of rain passes I'll get the V-Box out and get some figures.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Comparing my MY11 to my stage 4 MY10, the MY11 does feel quicker off the line. But with more power the Stage 4 built speed more aggressively from 50mph onwards.
> 
> When the latest batch of rain passes I'll get the V-Box out and get some figures.


Fascinating, show just how clever the launch software must be .


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

0-60 3.4
0-100 7.27

Both done at York Raceway. Lots of wheelspin on the Bridgestone though when using LC :chairshot:chairshot


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Never launched using LC, but on my fave bit of road from a set of lights just hitting the gas, LC5 software takes off much better than my original OEM LC2.

Interestingly though, I have found TC cutting in, it seems, far more often with LC5 than the old LC2 in lots of different situations.

Maybe coincidence ( had 4 sets of tyres, 3xBridgies, 1xdunnies over 3 years so not convinced it's rubber related as I've run through lots of tread levels) but time will tell.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I really don't understand the civstab reference to LC1 2 3 etc. Before the my11 it wasn't a launch control as such that was programmed to maximise traction and hold the perfect rpm for minimum launch time, they were simply different speed rev limits that were pre programmed. There was no traction control element other than was provided by the position of the third switch. Or at least that's what I've read.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

You need larger turbo intake pipes to do the same as a MY11 car. Mine car with stage 2 does 0-62.5 in 3.2 sec with LC5. Without LC around 3.8 secs.






1.8 sec-5 sec that was 0-62.5mph.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> 0-60 3.4
> 0-100 7.27
> 
> Both done at York Raceway. Lots of wheelspin on the Bridgestone though when using LC :chairshot:chairshot


What model and state of tune ?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

enshiu said:


> You need larger turbo intake pipes to do the same as a MY11 car. Mine car with stage 2 does 0-62.5 in 3.2 sec with LC5. Without LC around 3.8 secs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats interesting, without LC mine will do 3.4 , but best with it is 3.1 ! Your 0.6 difference is huge !


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> 0-60 3.4
> 0-100 7.27
> 
> Both done at York Raceway. Lots of wheelspin on the Bridgestone though when using LC :chairshot:chairshot


Wow those figures are getting on for superbike quick ! To think that you can get into a hunk of metal that weighs close to 2 tons with driver and fluids and keep in touch with a 180 kg bike putting out close to 1bhp /per kg is quite remarkable !


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> 0-60 3.4
> 0-100 7.27
> 
> Both done at York Raceway. Lots of wheelspin on the Bridgestone though when using LC :chairshot:chairshot


Is that a stock 2009?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Is that a stock 2009?


No mate,59 plate. EcuTek remap with LC4 (I believe), intakes and exhaust and running circa 600/600. Too much sheepskin isn't helping!


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I personally have never used LC and don't think i ever will! Too mechanically sympathetic and a bit of a wus really!

Anyhow do you use manual or auto when doing a standing start? I tend to use auto as with manual you could easily hit the limiter..but not sure if that will give the best times


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

S14 said:


> I personally have never used LC and don't think i ever will! Too mechanically sympathetic and a bit of a wus really!
> 
> Anyhow do you use manual or auto when doing a standing start? I tend to use auto as with manual you could easily hit the limiter..but not sure if that will give the best times


On the MY11 it's warranteed. So damn right I'm going to use it! 
Otherwise, how would I know it was working correctly...

It's great BTW. :chuckle:

I use fully auto and just hold on.


----------



## computergeek (Nov 25, 2011)

CT17 said:


> On the MY11 it's warranteed. So damn right I'm going to use it!
> Otherwise, how would I know it was working correctly...
> 
> It's great BTW. :chuckle:
> ...


Whenever I've tried LC with manual, I've been in too much shock to change up to 2nd  Auto is definitely faster for me and avoids hitting the rev limiter.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

computergeek said:


> Whenever I've tried LC with manual, I've been in too much shock to change up to 2nd  Auto is definitely faster for me and avoids hitting the rev limiter.


fully agree, LC in manual, is very hard to get first two changes done in time !


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Thats interesting, without LC mine will do 3.4 , but best with it is 3.1 ! Your 0.6 difference is huge !





MarcR35GTR said:


> fully agree, LC in manual, is very hard to get first two changes done in time !


Not really hard If you don't hit the redline lol. Watch the rev. metre when red shift lol.

I have the oldest GT-R here probably. Built 3.08.

1st 6800 rpm manual shift ~35-40mph
2nd 7000 rpm ~70mph.

My car is stage 2 COBB 547 Fly hp. Transmission fully stock :runaway:. 

3.2 was with 220kgs extra. Me 75kgs plus two mates 75kg and 70kg. 

Without those two it would be sub 3secs with LC5.

empty fuel tank and drop in K&N filters.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Not really hard If you don't hit the redline lol. Watch the rev. metre when red shift lol.
> 
> I have the oldest GT-R here probably. Built 3.08.
> 
> ...


Might give this a go, thats still 2 manual gear changes to get right in 3 seconds. What did you time yours with a Vbox ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

enshiu said:


> 3.2 was with 220kgs extra. Me 75kgs plus two mates 75kg and 70kg.


I hate to state the obvious, but...

Unless you can get performance figures with no driver that's not with 220kg extra. The passengers were only 145kg, less than 10% of the car's weight.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I hate to state the obvious, but...
> 
> Unless you can get performance figures with no driver that's not with 220kg extra. The passengers were only 145kg, less than 10% of the car's weight.


Good point, also the 145kg Probably helps the traction more than the power to weight slows things down anyway.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Might give this a go, thats still 2 manual gear changes to get right in 3 seconds. What did you time yours with a Vbox ?


What is your launch rev limit is it 4500 rpm or lower ?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Might give this a go, thats still 2 manual gear changes to get right in 3 seconds. What did you time yours with a Vbox ?


Oops forgot to turn the cobb thing on.

LC5 R_R_OFF 4500 rpm launch.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Oops forgot to turn the cobb thing on.
> 
> LC5 R_R_OFF 4500 rpm launch.


Maybe i should try at 4500, i am launching at 4000rpm. in R C Off mode to get 3.1 on vbox


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

What is your goal Marc, under 3 seconds?
I'd be very happy if I could get that.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> What is your goal Marc, under 3 seconds?
> I'd be very happy if I could get that.


Yes absolutely i want a 2.9 on my vBox, I did a 2.95 on my Gtech, a while back when running Cobb at about 580bhp, but unfortunately someone here very correctly pointed out that it had a 1 foot roll out setting which takes off about 0.3 secs. 

I think 2.9 is possible but will need warm tarmac traction and i guess i will have to up the revs further. I have had the circlips done so should be ok. My Stage 4 consistently takes either 3.4 or 3.5 secs to go from 60 -100 so with a 2.9 could be as low as 6.3 to 100 which would be pretty awesome, best so far is 6.6, still very good. 

Trouble with this is that you cant really practice without drawing way too much attention.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> What is your goal Marc, under 3 seconds?
> I'd be very happy if I could get that.


I am very interested to see if the MY11 programming really improves the traction much more than the cobb or Ecutek LC5 / 5 does


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I am very interested to see if the MY11 programming really improves the traction much more than the cobb or Ecutek LC5 / 5 does


If I put my traction control into R it does not kick in any more. Only If I have heavy slip.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Yes absolutely i want a 2.9 on my vBox, I did a 2.95 on my Gtech, a while back when running Cobb at about 580bhp, but unfortunately someone here very correctly pointed out that it had a 1 foot roll out setting which takes off about 0.3 secs.
> 
> I think 2.9 is possible but will need warm tarmac traction and i guess i will have to up the revs further. I have had the circlips done so should be ok. My Stage 4 consistently takes either 3.4 or 3.5 secs to go from 60 -100 so with a 2.9 could be as low as 6.3 to 100 which would be pretty awesome, best so far is 6.6, still very good.
> 
> Trouble with this is that you cant really practice without drawing way too much attention.


Had a go tonight, but it's thrown up a couple of things that make comparison difficult.

Firstly, I am not running standard tyres. They are slightly down on grip but better on comfort. So a compromise. Can see me getting a 2nd set for track.

Secondly, how to compare conditions, road etc.. ?

Anyway. +15c tonight, overcast and windy. No one foot roll out.

LC: 0-60mph in 3.60, 0-100mph in 7.60.

No LC: 0-60mph in a terrible 4.07, 0-100mph in 8.32. Big delay in the first 5mph as the car thought about it, which probably wouldn't have shown with a one foot roll out. Then did a 2nd 0-60mph (with no 100mph figure) and got 3.75.

Clearly I am down on traction.
And this is a snapshot, not the best of a number of runs.

When I first got the car I got a 3.32 0-60mph on a warmer day with much less wind.

Will probably wait until later in the year and try again on a warmer road.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

*0 to 60 r35*

Hi everyone just tried to do 0 to 60 in my r35 with the Cobb and only managed 3.8 with RRtc off I was getting loads of spin I first gear and did not use the launch control is the what I should expect with out launch or will it hit less then 3.5 with launch on. Any help here thanks?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

What tyres are you running?
Was the road surface any good?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Hi everyone just tried to do 0 to 60 in my r35 with the Cobb and only managed 3.8 with RRtc off I was getting loads of spin I first gear and did not use the launch control is the what I should expect with out launch or will it hit less then 3.5 with launch on. Any help here thanks?


I have done quite a lot of 0-60s and 0-100s now timed on my vBox. Best i got to with launch control was 3.0, though averages around 3.2, best without launch is 3.4 averages around 3.6.

0-100 best 6.6, worst 7.1 average around 6.8. Launch seems to work best for me on R/C/Off and i launch at 4000, needs to be a dry day and helps if tires are warmed by a blast first


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Had a go tonight, but it's thrown up a couple of things that make comparison difficult.
> 
> Firstly, I am not running standard tyres. They are slightly down on grip but better on comfort. So a compromise. Can see me getting a 2nd set for track.
> 
> ...


You should get a lot better than that even your 60-100 or 4.25 seems slow i normally get between 3.4 and 3.6 secs 60-100. See graph of my best 0-100-0 run


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got brigestones on and it was rain all day then at night when I tuck her out it was dry?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> You should get a lot better than that even your 60-100 or 4.25 seems slow i normally get between 3.4 and 3.6 secs 60-100. See graph of my best 0-100-0 run


My car is a stage 2, but... I was in Ecutek road mode (since found out about race mode and now leave it in that) and I have Yoko Advans which are not as good for dry grip as stock tyres.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> I've got brigestones on and it was rain all day then at night when I tuck her out it was dry?


It probably wasn't completely dry though, it would have been a little damp or possibly greasy. Which probably explains it.


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

I managed a 2.99 Seconds to 60 run at the GTI International Show this year.

Running Litchfield Stage 4 and 2012 Gearbox Software on Bridgestone Potenza's.

Even got a little glass trophy for my efforts


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Have tried various launches but still find the manual change better with R C off mode. Even bringing the revs down to 3,500 still gives far too much wheelspin and the change to 2nd gear continues the wheelspin. 

Below is a run at the Kop Hill Climb last Sunday for your perusal before we were warned that speed was dangerous!

Kop Hill Climb in Nissan GTR 2012 - YouTube

This was done by just flooring it in 1st and grabbing 2nd very quickly in R-C-OFF mode. The V Box has recorded a 0-60 in 2.7 secs but in ideal conditions on standard Dunlop worn tyres with Stage 4 Litchfield. The time on this run was just over 3.2 seconds but it was uphill.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

McFreedom said:


> I managed a 2.99 Seconds to 60 run at the GTI International Show this year.
> 
> Running Litchfield Stage 4 and 2012 Gearbox Software on Bridgestone Potenza's.
> 
> Even got a little glass trophy for my efforts


Thats good going you beat my record by 0.04 secs same spec as you. I have no idea how they got to 2.7 with the MY 12 i wonder if that included the 1 foot roll out feature ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

McFreedom said:


> I managed a 2.99 Seconds to 60 run at the GTI International Show this year.
> 
> Running Litchfield Stage 4 and 2012 Gearbox Software on Bridgestone Potenza's.
> 
> Even got a little glass trophy for my efforts


You got a trophy at a dedicated VAG show?
Class. 

Didn't think they'd have let you run.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

CT17 said:


> LC: 0-60mph in 3.60, 0-100mph in 7.60


Is this from the same run ie 4secs from 60-100 ?

That's off if so, mine does 3.7-3.8 standard.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Is this from the same run ie 4secs from 60-100 ?
> 
> That's off if so, mine does 3.7-3.8 standard.


3.7-3.8 sound right, my stage 4 does it in 3.4


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> Is this from the same run ie 4secs from 60-100 ?
> 
> That's off if so, mine does 3.7-3.8 standard.


If you read my post from around 12.49 earlier it was in eco/road mode with crap tyres.

Such is the danger of posting things on the internet before you find out you forgot to swich race mode on so don't have decent boost. :chuckle:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Road mode is lower boost than stock ? Can't see tyres making any difference 60-100.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> Road mode is lower boost than stock ? Can't see tyres making any difference 60-100.



It's probably one of the following then:

Crap car.
Crap driver.
Crap conditions.

Or maybe all three. :chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> It's probably one of the following then:
> 
> Crap car.
> Crap driver.
> ...


Or crap launch. 

Mine improved a lot after LC5. 

LC2 is .........


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> It's probably one of the following then:
> 
> Crap car.
> Crap driver.
> ...


Road mode is 25% lower boost than Race mode, so big difference 60-100


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Road mode is 25% lower boost than Race mode, so big difference 60-100


I still got my stage 2 map from cobb at 14psi max boost.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

For you guys that have tunes via Cobb or EcuTek, does the launch control replicate the current GTR version exactly ? I read about all the different launch versions, can't you download the 2012 GTR version and upload to an earlier model ? like the gearbox software.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> For you guys that have tunes via Cobb or EcuTek, does the launch control replicate the current GTR version exactly ? I read about all the different launch versions, can't you download the 2012 GTR version and upload to an earlier model ? like the gearbox software.


Some LC4/5 have 4500rpm launch some 4000-4250rpm. 

It is the same one replicated. After losing the brake it will drop to 3000rpm and go.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

enshiu said:


> Some LC4/5 have 4500rpm launch some 4000-4250rpm.
> 
> It is the same one replicated. After losing the brake it will drop to 3000rpm and go.



So if it drops revs to 3k from 4.5k what's the point in being set at 4.5 Why not have the LC set at 3k in the first place?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> So if it drops revs to 3k from 4.5k what's the point in being set at 4.5 Why not have the LC set at 3k in the first place?


4.5K to 3K drop is keeping the boost on and clutch slipping instead of wheel hop. At 3K rpm you got 0.0-0.1 bar boost. 

If you set 3K rpm it will drop 2k rpm. Noone wants wheelspin and just want to be quick off the line with this feature.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Ahhh that's y I've got the LC 5 and revs to 4.5 how do I make it drop to 4k I've also go the cobb


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

enshiu said:


> 4.5K to 3K drop is keeping the boost on and clutch slipping instead of wheel hop. At 3K rpm you got 0.0-0.1 bar boost.
> 
> If you set 3K rpm it will drop 2k rpm. Noone wants wheelspin and just want to be quick off the line with this feature.


good run!!! :smokin:


----------

